
AsiaBSDCon 2009:The OpenBSD Release Process: A Success Story - rohshall
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7pkyDUX5uM&feature=youtu.be
======
rohshall
Theo de Raad's analysis of the problems with releases of current open-source
projects is pretty impressive.

